

Show HN: My new website - jfornear
http://jfornear.co

======
minimaxir
This website has _literally_ no purpose. (check the source!)

------
pestaa
Ah, you bring back memories. I had so much fun doing stupid JavaScript
animations and color gradient transitions when I was younger.

I still discover interesting SVG features and can't resist creating some cool
interaction.

Thank you.

